# nettoyer clavier quand touches répondent plus



## crew2356 (26 Mai 2008)

salut,

j'ai renversé du coca sur mon portable powerbook g4 et depuis des touches ne répondent plus.
quelle est la meilleure manière d'y remédier ?
peut-on démonter le clavier et le nettoyer soi-meme ?

merci 

romain​


----------



## natael (27 Mai 2008)

Salut...

A mon travail, nous avons un departement "informatique" et je sais que eux utilise de l'ethanol pour ce genre de probleme. 
Ma copine avait renverse du jus d'orange sur son ordinateur. Ses touches collaient toutes, certaines repondaient plus du tout.


Alors, a tes risques et peril cependant, car son ordi etait un PC dont on pouvait separer le clavier+son electronique endomagee du reste de la structure, ce qui n'est pas le cas des macbooks. Je n'ai aucune idee de comment un macbook reagirait.
Par ailleurs, le jus d'orange a un taux d'acidite bien plus faible que le coca. Le coca a un pH de l'ordre de 2... c'est extremement acide, de l'ordre des sucs gastriques. Donc la corrosion se fait tres tres vite dans ce cas. J'ai peur que ce soit trop tard pour ton affaire. Le fait que les touches repondent plus sont certainement dus a la corrosion, plutot qu'un court-circuit du a du sucre solidifie (le sucre est conducteur... si si !!!  ) qui avait pu etre dissous et evapore avec l'ethanol.

L'ethanol est un alcool tres volatile. Il n'est pas corrosif. Tu peux essayer d'enlever la batterie de ton mac, je sais meme pas si ca se fait !! Mais peut-etre on pourra te renseigner !!!! 
Tu verses l'ethanol dans les interstices des touches qui ne repondent pas, tu tapotes la touche pour laisser l'ethanol se rependre dessous. N'abuse pas non plus du produit. quelque goutte suffiront. Mieux vaut pas assez que trop, et t'y reprendre plus tard.

Une fois ceci fait, tu dois attendre. Vu que le clavier est inamovible, le produit mettra plus de temps a s'evaporer de la structure. Donc je te conseille d'attendre plusieurs heures avant de remettre la batterie et de reallumer ton macbook.

Si ca refonctionne Jackpot. Si ca fonctionne pas, vraiment desole. Si t'as bousille ton Mac... toutes mes condoleances.... je serai toi je tenterai pas l'affaire avec un macbook !!!! je prendrai ca pour une excuse heureuse pour acheter le super mini clavier wireless 

Puis achete un skin clavier.... y en a marre de ces barbares qui boivent et mangent au-dessus de leur mac !!!!! HERETIQUE !!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

Voila... bon courage l'ami. hesite pas si t'as d'autres questions qd meme...


----------

